# Euro cabinet hinges - full overlay? is that 1"?



## Sloppydrippins (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm building new doors for my wall cabinets. I've gone through a few different size overlays to try and center the door in the cabinet. Everything I've tried has shifted it too far in either direction. the only one I've found that works is a 1" hinge that came on one of the doors. Unfortunately I've misplaced the other hinge, and can't find another 1 incher in my web searches or at places like home depot. I find what's called "full overlay" a lot but how much full is isn't specified. Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Make sure you are using the correct baseplate for your hinges and you have drilled the 35mm hole at the right distance from the edge of the door. A full overlay will shift the door as far away from center as possible....if the distance is too far you can always add a plate to shift the door closer to center. 

A full overlay will be 3/4" which is the usual thickness of a cabinet side for a faceless (or Euro) cabinet. If your cabinets have a face-frame, forget the baseplates I mentioned. I don't have my catalogue handy but will check for different applications as soon as I can..... gotta make a 12 mile drive to get to it...:grin: I doubt you will have much luck at any store that is similar to Home Depot and may have to resort to a retailer that specializes in woodworking. 

If you can, attach pics of the hinges you have tried and a pic of the hinge that will work. If there is a number on the hinge that will work, post it and I should be able to locate a source.

*EDIT*

I remembered the name of one supplier and hope these links will work:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2283

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21311

The second link shows a 1" overlay available and there may be a Rockler (or similar) store near your location.


----------

